# SPECIAL DEAL: Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MJM is ready to launch off in 2013 with the very best in both Genuine OEM parts and the very finest in performance aftermarket parts for your Audi TT 1.8T, both Quattro and FWD models. We've been here on this forum doing it now for almost a decade now and are ready to keep going another 10 years and beyond! To kick off the new year, MJM is offering an introductory special on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits for your 02M 4-cylinder equipped Audi TT. Make no mistake about it, Valeo is the largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer in the world (fact - not opinion) and supplies many auto makers with many of the clutch and flywheels for their select models. See below on who used Valeo for their clutches and flywheels; the world's biggest OEM:

- BMW
- Citroen
- Chrysler
- Fiat
- Ford
- GM
- Mercedes
- Nissan
- Peugeot
- Renault
- VAG (Volkswagen Audi Gruppe)








As an introductory deals to start off 2013, we are going to be offering a special deal on these kits from $324.95 to $524.95 (with free shipping to the lower 48 states) for all MK1 TT 1.8T models. Keep in mind, these are nothing but OEM replacement kits and not to be used with cars with bigger turbos or cars looking for a high performance clutch setup. The benefit of doing the single-mass conversion is to rid yourself of the problematic dual-mass flywheels the 02M boxes came with. 

Can you use these kits on chipped or mildly modified K03 cars you might ask? That's like asking if a pair of sneakers will last you all year or if a set of tires will last you 100K miles. Meaning, it all depends on how you drive the car and take care of your clutch with both your right and left foot. These are OEM replacement kits; nothing more; nothing less. That said, if aggressiveness in a clutch and flywheel is what you need, we recommend picking up one of our SPEC Stage I or Stage II setups if all-out performance is what you're looking for.









The 5-SPD 02J (FWD) Kits Include:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (228mm)
- OEM Release (Throw-Out) Bearing 
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM Pressure Plate and Flywheel Bolts (12)


The 6-SPD 02M (Quattro) Kits Include:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (240mm)
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM Release Bearing with Slave Cylinder 
- OEM Pressure Plate and Flywheel Bolts (12)


$324.95 with free shipping for the 02J 5-SPD kit as seen HERE!

$524.95 with free shipping for the 02M 6-SPD kit as seen HERE!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

The 6-speed 02M kit is shown in the photo below. 

Feel free to contact us through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com with any questions!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Do you sell just the single mass flywheel made by valeo?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

speed51133! said:


> Do you sell just the single mass flywheel made by valeo?


Depending on what clutch you plan on running it with, yes, I'm sure we can work something out.

Better than a PM, please email us through our site with what you're doing and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

I have this exact kit in my 225
Such a great product. Flywheel is about 2 pounds lighter then OEM. 
Some quiet chatter after a long drive but that's expected. 

Replaced my stock clutch slipping with a 23psi tune!
:thumbup:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

VWstung said:


> I have this exact kit in my 225
> Such a great product. Flywheel is about 2 pounds lighter then OEM.
> Some quiet chatter after a long drive but that's expected.
> 
> ...


We'll drink to that! :beer:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Single-Mass Bump and Hump to your TT's Funk! Thanks for the orders, guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

Website doesn't seem to be working properly.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders, guys. 


- Do you have a 5-speed? No problem. 

- Do you have a 6-speed? No problem.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Got questions? We've got answers!


- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*MJM for sure*

purchased from MJM several times always pleased with prices + service


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

rodhotter said:


> purchased from MJM several times always pleased with prices + service


 We appreciate the business. Feel free to give us a call if you have any questions. 

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

